# Ideal tanksize for Cupid cichlids?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry about all the tanksize posts, there maybe be more to come, but a couple questions on Biotodoma cupido.

- what is the ideal sized harem? 1M:3F?
- what size tank will house the permanently and happily? 3ft?

wait a minute, these guys are harem breeders right? not pairing?


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I noticed you've had no response yet so I thought I'd give this a bump as I'm curious myself! I think the lack of response could be that there aren't that many cupid keepers out there?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I can't answer the question but I would like to take a minute to give you a compliment...

It made me smile to see a topic asking for the "Ideal" tank size as opposed to the "minimum" tank size... That shows something about your character Gage. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the complement Toby, i appreciate it 

i actually just found out they are pairing fish, so that answers my first question, so with this, i would suppose a 3ft tank would suit fine, as they get about 5-6", a 29 could work, but a 3ft would be what i would use.

they arent a very widely kept cichlid are they?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately not widely. You will be amazed with the adults though. Our LFS got WC adults in. They were huge. Thick and tall, but the blue streaks over their faces where very vivid ... almost discus like. I formerly thought a 36"x15"-18" tank would be fine until I saw the adults. Their mass makes me want to wait until I have a larger tank ... that and their reputation about wanting clean water ... along the lines of rams or _Satanoperca_ species in regards to being nitrate sensitive.

Also, cupids and wavrini and the undescribed look very similiar. The placement of the spot gives away what species. Most species imported are wavrini atm it seems. Care is the same for all. Have read they prefer groups like most Geophagus or Satanoperca species, but can't confirm that ... yet. [/i]


----------

